# Seiko Diver Question



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, i need a little help.

I've been trying to hunt down this watch: Seiko SKX015K2

Its a midsized auto day/date diver, with the red/blue bezel, blue dial, and crown at the 4.

My problem is this. i've found it a few places on line, but a couple of the sites have it described as having a black face, and some stores say it has a blue face. I know Seiko makes another red/blue diver with a black face in a full sized version. But thats not what i'm looking for.

Does anyone know anything about the model number i've put above? does anyone have any good Seiko reference sites? I've looked everywhere, and the Seiko/Citizen forum was no help









Thanks

Eric


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Eric

All my Seiko divers questions have been answered here

Give it a go.

Nin


----------

